# Modifying HOB?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

I was just wondering if anyone have any ideas on how to modify the outflow of HOBs to decrease the water sounds (aside from having water level really high).

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I usually place a sponge to block the flow a bit; this reduces noise for me.

I believe there was a thread (perhaps here, perhaps on another forum) where I read about someone taking some plastic from a 500 mL water bottle, cutting it, and attaching it to the filter output (essentially, "extending" the filter). This allows the water to flow more gently back into the aquarium.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You could probably attach some acrylic or plexiglass on the lip. Maybe drill holes and use zipties to attach them together?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cool, thanks, ill look into it


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> You could probably attach some acrylic or plexiglass on the lip. Maybe drill holes and use zipties to attach them together?


i would do the same but i'd use superglue or silicone


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I was thinking of silicone also.

Thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> ya, I was thinking of silicone also.
> 
> Thanks


Over time it will just give way. You could do what Gucci said and fill te holes with silicone so water does not pass through them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I used one of those pop bottle baffles and taped it to the the lid of the HOB. It did an okay job


----------

